# Racism Doesn't Exist Anymore



## Max SG (Feb 2, 2006)

*Racism Doesn't Exist Anymore?*

I wanted to share this article here, based on my experience that there are people who believe that things are so much better these days.  Just to clarify: I include a link to the rest of the story because of the length, and I am interested in opinions about the writing and content.


Racism: If They Won't Change, Change Your Mind 

Nig***rs are made.

Several months ago, I went to see a friend’s play. I arrived at the off-Broadway theater a half hour early because I hadn’t yet reserved a ticket. When I got there, two men, both white, stood together going over some papers behind a small makeshift desk. Neither acknowledged my presence. I waited patiently for a minute and a half as they continued to converse. Since I was the only one waiting in line, I finally spoke.

I said, “Good evening. I’m here to see the play. This is where I buy a ticket, isn’t it?”

“Yes,” one of the men replied. “You’re in the right place. We’re just finishing up some paperwork.”

I adjusted my bag, nodded and waited. The men finished their conversation several minutes later, exchanging an elaborate goodbye as they gathered their papers and separated. The man who hadn’t spoken to me lowered himself into a chair behind the desk. I pulled out my wallet, expectantly. He pulled out a cell phone. I watched in disbelief as he held the phone to his ear, listened for another few minutes, and then concentrated on the tiny screen while typing in a text message.

Time stops for me in moments like these. I am having one of my “this-can’t-be-happening-yes-it’s-really-happening” moments. What I need is a committee, a hotline I can call, someone I trust to tell me whether I am experiencing racism in this moment or not. It definitely feels like racism: he is white, I am black, he’s the ticket seller, I still don’t have a ticket in my hand. It would be insane to wish for the days of the Jim Crow South, but it must have been easier then to recognize racial hatred when it occurred. If the response to “I’d like a ticket please, Sir,” were a growling, white Mississippi face, purple-red and barking in mine, “We’re gonna sell you a ticket when we’re damn good and ready to, boy!” it would at least have ended any speculation on my part about what was happening to me.

http://www.changeatsapience.blogspot.com


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 2, 2006)

so?... rude behavior isn't restricted to the racially bigoted... and maybe he simply wasn't open for business yet and had things to do... 

plus, you don't say what happened next... did he sell you a ticket eventually, or not?

racism is often in the eyes and ears of the beholder, even when it's not _inside_ the person who is being beheld... if you expect to be treated as in inferior, or are always on the watch for such indignities, you can easily mistake mere lack of manners toward all, as an example of personally-aimed racial bigotry...

if this post is meant just to be discussed, and you're not seeking input on the writing quality, you should probably ask to have it moved to either 'the lounge' or the 'debate' section...

_did_ you want feedback on the writing itself? 

love and hugs, maia


----------



## bobwriter (Feb 2, 2006)

Honestly, Mamma, I'm not following you around the site. Just a coincidence. 

I don't know what to tell you Max. Like Mamma noted--some people are just rude. Trust me when I tell you that white people get treatment like that too. From retail clerks that never bother to look up and sullenly perform the minimum required to complete a transaction, all the way to deliberately--even actively--ignoring the customer.

I by no means think racism is dead and buried, however devoutly it may be wished. I do think, however, that there is clearly a degeneration of civility across the spectrum of society. Politeness and patience are virtues increasingly missing in life. You can see it in politics, education, healthcare, interpersonal relations, cultural outlets (TV, movies) and even here in forums like this from time to time.

The only way I know to try to stem the tide of incivility is to do my best every day to observe the golden rule. Cliche'? You bet; the reason things become cliche' is because they usually reflect a basic truth.

Victim of racism or not, try not to reply in kind.

Accept my apology on behalf of miscreants everywhere, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Max SG (Feb 2, 2006)

Mammamaia,

I appreciate your opinion and you may be right about the fact that people who would be rude to anyone probably would seem "racist" to someone who has that expectation or who is "on the watch."  But you wrote, "racism is often in the eyes and ears of the beholder."  I have to say, I'm a little surprise to see that comment a few lines above a quote by Mahatma Gandhi.  Do you think it was just in his ears and eyes when he fought the British? Based on your comment, which, in my view, put a lot of responsibility on the person who might be treated unfairly, I wonder: when is it ever racism?

Bob, your post just went up and I appreciate your comment too.  Not that you have to, but I don't know if you all read the rest of the article. I do acknowledge that the behavior could all be in my head, but that is also part of the experience of growing up with racism.  You really don't always know what you are fighting against, so in some ways, this makes my point.


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 3, 2006)

why are you surprised, max?... i didn't say 'always' _did_ i?... i said 'often'... using gandhi as an example of whatever you're trying to prove has no value, since i didn't claim it's always thus, with everyone on the planet... and, as a proponent of the mahatma's pov on how to behave, it should be clear to anyone, that i wouldn't be including all of his actions in my 'often' observation...   

that said, what gandhi fought wasn't so much racism as it was _imperialism_ and all the evils that wrought... it was the economic _life_ of his countryfolk he wanted to improve, not what their 'image' was, in the eyes of the bigoted invaders/occupiers who suffered from delusions of grandeur and a queen-sized superiority complex...


----------



## glennstewart (Mar 9, 2006)

wow, and I thought it was just me...Glenn


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 10, 2006)

thought _'what'_ was just you?


----------



## glennstewart (Mar 11, 2006)

the object of peoples' rudeness


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 11, 2006)

ok, but are you considering my post rude, or his?

love and hugs, maia


----------



## journyman161 (Mar 12, 2006)

I did read the blog & I think your friend has a point. Constant exposure to racism has brought you to a point where now you expect it. The problem with that is, every situation involving humans is unique & carrying one experience forward & evaluating the next on the basis of prior experience will lead you astray.

You could have 50 in a row who are being rascist to you & the next one, whose behaviour seems the same on the surface, may have just been told he lost his job, or maybe his wife has cancer or something.

It is difficult but you should try to remember the uniqueness of people & try to see every situation as one of a kind - that is the path to sanity

Good luck & I hope you meet a better class of people


----------



## mammamaia (Mar 12, 2006)

i heartily ditto journeyman's post!... 

love and healing hugs, maia


----------



## Londongrey (Mar 13, 2006)

> I'm a little surprise to see that comment a few lines above a quote by Mahatma Gandhi.



Modern racism and Imperialism are two seperate issues, many black artists understand this seperation.


----------



## Kamisama (Mar 19, 2006)

I was pretty sure niggers were the one wearing bling, using cellphones constantly, and watching BET all day.

Then again, some people spend money on cell phones than cigarettes, Some spend money on.. no.. only stupid animals are attracted to shiny objects... and BET.. some people like rap.. but since I like late 80s early 90s, and then the black men who actually sang back in the 40s-60s.. mmm.. i don't know about black people these days.

I don't see the original thread creator doing that. Therefore, he or she is a civilized North American.

Even Arabic people act civilized.


I think the typical ignorant mofo will last a long time. It was not racism, it was ignorance.
The BET and cellphone thing was stereotypical; apparently racist. Of course, I'm not racist since I date different women of all races. There seems to be a large majority of the black north american population that still conforms to be ignorant motherfuckers. I don't know why, but this is not a fad. This will always be a recurrent trend in the U.S.

There's a difference between ignorance and racism. The person who ignored the other was apparently ignorant.

As soon as I get my time machine I'm going to destroy cell phones.


----------



## humour-me (Mar 19, 2006)

*rudeness.*

just rudness i would say.
racism is a nastey thing, because it spreeds like the plauge. 
that brings me back to my beloved qoute; 
in a world of plastic i would rather be paper. 
i think people judge to often nowdays.
having that said i would like to mention something to you. 
i would never say something targeting another person because of there race. 
if a coloured person way ignorent to me, and i was ignorent i return, 
i think i would be seen as a racist in our comunity. 
i see so many african american and aboringanal groups, but if i started an all white group it would be racist.
(keep in mind that i would never start a club like this, it is only a example.)
at my comedy gigs, i see black people go up and do there preformance, where they talk about how geeky white men are and how flat chested white woman are. 
is that was me up there talking about people of colour i think i would be draged off by my hair.




*note to the wise: i do not think black people are racist, i think they just get away with more. also id like to say im not a bad typer, just a fast one, who cant be bothered to edit this, lol.


----------



## mike z. (Mar 19, 2006)

[i mistook the purpose of this thread by making comments that didn't pertain to the writing but to discussion and debate. sorry, i've deleted my comments.]


----------

